# Touching tribute:hunter says goodbye to his lab



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

That was really wonderful, I enjoyed that so much. To see the look in Teal's eyes, those two were doing what they really loved. What a great bond they shared.

"I'm sorry for every scolding" :heartbeat


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

What a tearjerker! And what a marvelous film of a magnificent retriever!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That was a beautiful tribute to an amazing bird dog.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That was a beautiful tribute of a dog doing what they loved.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Thank you so much for sharing that with us!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

There's something about the other dog having big boots to fill that gets me.


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

> There's something about the other dog having big boots to fill that gets me


 
That got me too. Beautiful video.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Since I don't hunt but do admire dogs who 'work", I love the glimpse of a retrieving dog retrieving. Tally's JH classes do not count!


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

You could see how much that dog loved her work... what a fitting tribute to her!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

just beautiful!What an amazing dog!


----------

